# opting out



## pattern14 (Apr 9, 2014)

Been involved in this forum for a little while now, but the time has come to call it a day. I won't be critical or bad mouth this site outside of course, although it is has been somewhat disappointing to see the amount of animosity that crops up. The primary reason for joining this website was to gain knowledge to support my scale modelling hobby, and to an extent this has been successful. I just got tired of various members with the " I know more', or "my sources are more accurate than your sources " etc etc etc, and having threads closed down because they got hijacked and such. So if the moderator could delete me off the members list I would appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Well for one thing, looking at your posts, you've been playing in the wrong sections. Go to the model section and hang out there for a while before you give up.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear you are leaving. Hope you change your mind.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2014)

What George and Chris said....play in the right sandbox and you should get a happier outcome...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree with all. Yes, there is quite a bit of b*ll*cks spouted now and then, but the solution is easy - ignore it, and don't get involved, just as you would with something on TV you had no interest in (such as football in my case!).
There's plenty of friendly help, and lots of aviation knowledge, in the modelling sections, where you should get answers without all the 'what if, but, it should have, I would..' [email protected] !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2014)

Agree with lads mate....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2014)

I will be honest, this back and forth constant bickering and bitching sort of brings this forum down. It is one of the reasons I get frustrated and lose my cool sometimes. Usually because its the same people over and over.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Apr 10, 2014)

Chris, you, of course see more of the forum than I do but IMHO this is one of the nicest places I know of. I see disagreements and I personally have no problem with anyone disagreeing with me. I see members teasing other members but it is good natured teasing and not meant to wound. We are all vastly different people and HAVE different opinions about everything. I have an opinion - you have an opinion. You don't like my opinion then like Terry stated: Ignore it. Simple solution. 
Again, I have received thousands of times more help from members who have gone out of their way to help than anyone ever being mean or nasty. Then again I accept that I KNOW very little and I am very willing to have more knowledgeable people educate me. I'd dearly love to sit next to Wayne or Vic or Terry or... and watch while they build a model.
I mean this in a totally non-nasty way, but, Jeeze Grow up - Sticks and Stones

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 10, 2014)

I find this place a bit like a high school dance where you have different groups of people hanging out independently in different groups. I've not dialogued much with the other groups but have occasionally looked into the threads and have chosen to remain distant what with all the back and forth between people who think they have more knowledge than they care to admit.

Come on over to our corner of the gym. Terry brought some T-Stoff in a paper bag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2014)

There's never problems in the bacon threads.

Just sayin'...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2014)

Just my opinion but people that "know more than me", I try to learn from.

I'm not about to get in an argument about correct propeller pitch or wing loading in a flying gizmo with GregP or Joe or Parcival or Stona (and others). These dudes have forgotten more about airplanes than I'll ever know. And to the credit of each person, I have never taken it as "we know more than you". I take it as "this is what is really true" or "this is what I experienced first hand".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 10, 2014)

If you joined up for modelling and thats your interest then theres no better place I dont think, ignore the rest. Much of it from what I can see is trying to re write history or change what cannot be changed.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 10, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> There's never problems in the bacon threads.
> 
> Just sayin'...



Oh yes there is...there's never enough of the stuff (bacon, that is)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Apr 10, 2014)

What Ifs are always fun. They are much like the "road not taken" which every human has wondered about. And as far as History is concerned it would be a wonderful thing if true. And...as we all know it is written by the victors. So why not speculate? Hard facts certainly exist but what if....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2014)

What if we'd bombed the enemy's bacon supply - would the war have been over by Christmas ?
Of course, we'd need to have a Merlin-powered Swordfish, modified into a monoplane and armed with 30mm cannon, and an internal bomb bay capable of carrying a 22,000 lb load over an operational range of 2,500 miles, at a 475 mph cruise,but surely that would be feasible ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 10, 2014)

Airframes said:


> What if we'd bombed the enemy's bacon supply - would the war have been over by Christmas ?
> Of course, we'd need to have a Merlin-powered Swordfish, modified into a monoplane and armed with 30mm cannon, and an internal bomb bay capable of carrying a 22,000 lb load over an operational range of 2,500 miles, at a 475 mph cruise,but surely that would be feasible ...........



Swordfish needed a griffon which wasnt available at the time, what was needed was the Blackburn Bacon, a little known monoplane which performed much better than the merlin monoplane swordfish but was such an ugly mutha no one dared inflict it on the future modellers of the world


----------



## Totalize (Apr 10, 2014)

I think this website and modeling forums are one of the more tamest I have visited or become part of since returning to the hobby of modeling. Really, in my view it doesn't get any better than this site. It's not perfect and there are some disagreements but the disagreements very rarely degenerate into name calling. There are some sites i.e. armour modeling sites where things can get downright nasty. There are rampant rivet counters who troll the forums pointing out apparent errors in people's comments or lack of accuracy of their model build meanwhile one never sees them posting their own work. Their view seems to be if your posting here your open to critique since the site is known for that. In other cases the most experienced modelers will post their work but not comment on anyone's build unless the poster has either written a modeling book or has a history of having their models published in various model magazines. There have been modelers on these sites that have even said the site should be more like the aviation model websites which are more respectful.

Unfortunately, if you are looking for the perfect website where there are no disagreements and the most experienced chime in time and again on model builds it doesn't exist. I can say some of the models I have seen here are every bit as good as any I have seen in modeling magazines and books but these same modelers often participate in offering advise and encouragement to the less experienced.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2014)

If we bombed the enemies bacon supply, that would have been the biggest atrocity of the war!


----------



## GregP (Apr 11, 2014)

Maybe the biggest atrocity was bombing whiskey distilleries, closely followed by bacon. How can you call yourself civilized if you can't start the day with a shot and a BLT sandwich?

Next you'll be telling us the world isn't flat and that Dolly Parton isn't all natural.

Where will it all end?


----------



## rochie (Apr 12, 2014)

pattern14 said:


> Been involved in this forum for a little while now, but the time has come to call it a day. I won't be critical or bad mouth this site outside of course, although it is has been somewhat disappointing to see the amount of animosity that crops up. The primary reason for joining this website was to gain knowledge to support my scale modelling hobby, and to an extent this has been successful. I just got tired of various members with the " I know more', or "my sources are more accurate than your sources " etc etc etc, and having threads closed down because they got hijacked and such. So if the moderator could delete me off the members list I would appreciate it.


i know excactly what you mean, i intend to severly limit my time on here for the forseable future, cant put my finger on why but the forum just feels different these days and not in a good way for me at least.


----------



## R Pope (Apr 12, 2014)

pattern14, Don't be so thin-skinned. You need a more relaxed attitude. Take what you want and leave the rest, like the song sez. Sure, there are some immature jerks here, but that's life. Non carborundum illegitimas, baby!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bbear (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello Pattern'14 

(hi guys, and - thank you. What more can I say?)

The respect I have for the guys here and their work is high. There's a genuine passion here. I've tried history forums elsewhere it doesn't get any better and it gets a whole lot worse. - Just saying.


Hope you stick around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2014)

rochie said:


> i know excactly what you mean, i intend to severly limit my time on here for the forseable future, cant put my finger on why but the forum just feels different these days and not in a good way for me at least.



Well lets discuss the problems and try and fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 12, 2014)

My 2 cents worth: after 'enlisting' in this site, reading posts and, sometimes heated debates, getting involved in debates, getting my facts straight by those that know stuff, downloading stuff and really reading it, trying to contribute when and how it was possible: my knowledge about aircraft, operations and things behind scenes increased 10-fold. And more I learn, I reckon ever-increasing gaps in my knowledge.
I'd like to thank to people that contribute, post documents, manuals, tables, in whatever language it is. I'd further thank them to directing me to ever better sources, other knowledgeable people, books. Maybe the greatest 'thank you' should go to the ones that make me dig deeper, to question established 'facts' (especially about the things from the other side of fence in ww2). 

We might see that nowadays there is far less bad blood that spoiled many worthwhile threads, and far less name calling than a few years before. I myself don't look much into modeling section (guess I like reading more than that art), gaming section, the sections involving eras other than ww2. I just love to discover things that are new to me (and maybe 3 other people) and then to present it on this forum. 
If we would agree on everything, the forum would've been a very dull place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 12, 2014)

Very well said, tomo. 

MM


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just wanted to say one thing, or possibly a couple, if I could get everyone that I interact with the most here, from the newest member to the most experienced mods, inside a proper pub here.....f*ck me what a bender that would be, it'd be like a couple of weeks ago in my local, a wee fight broke out between a couple a guys, soon the whole pub were at it, took three riot vans and 15 officers to calm things down, had to shut the place for three hours to clean it up....
Now, definitely not saying a slight rumble would break out, but.....we'd in the end stand outside looking at the smoking ruins of the pub and someone would say......'so, anyone knows a good pub around here?'
Every forum have their disagreements, manure tossing, every name calling between heaven and earth that you can think of, so have this one...characters comes and goes, some they'll lock away and hid the keys...(me, I think that I fit in the latter)...
Either way, I mostly create chaos in the 'Off Topic' and 'Modelling' sections, on occasion I get lost somewhere around here, but it doesn't take long before those nice people in white coats find me and put me back in my ceeerrmmm....right place!
This place and it's people is very special to me, otherwise I wouldn't have had 30,000 posts, agree.....most probably being gibberish in a drunken....well, you know....
Have also learned a lot about modelling here and aviation, before joining I always went for the big names, the big selling pilots etc, but since my name is Lucky13, I decided to only, or 99% go for something with number 13, thanks to that I've learned tons about the little guys, the almost aces, those KIA and more so, those poor souls that after almost 70 years sometimes less, if Korea or Vietnam, are still reported as MIA and that's got to count for something...

As has already been said, you've probably got to have thick skin to survive here, heck.....after 8 years around here, my skin is inch thick!

Stick around, it'll be calm, it'll be wild, ups will be followed by downs where you go 'oooooh s******t!', in the end......'maaan, what a f*cling ride!'

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pattern14 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just checked in to see if my name had been taken off, but saw all these replies instead. Just to make it perfectly clear, I'm not being thin skinned or over sensitive, I am just no longer interested for the reasons already stated in the original post. Good luck to you all, and no hard feelings.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2014)

rochie said:


> i know excactly what you mean, i intend to severly limit my time on here for the forseable future, cant put my finger on why but the forum just feels different these days and not in a good way for me at least.



Feeling a bit the same Karl but can't put my finger on it either.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 14, 2014)

rochie said:


> i know excactly what you mean, i intend to severly limit my time on here for the forseable future, cant put my finger on why but the forum just feels different these days and not in a good way for me at least.



Not been on here very much lately, due to personal problems, but reading back, I am not sure what the problem is.
Modeling section is helpful as always, and the "what-if" guys are as weird as ever. I, for one, would be sorry to see you go.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 14, 2014)

> Maybe the biggest atrocity was bombing whiskey distilleries, closely followed by bacon.



...and on a slightly topical historic note, on 2 April 1916 the German airship L 14 bombed Scotland's capital Edinburgh and blew up a whiskey distillery. I remember some old bloke telling me that there was whiskey running out onto the streets from the blown stills and barrels. The damage done that night was the most costliest single air attack on Britain during the Great War - in more ways than one!

Pattern14, I'm kinda inclined to agree with people here; this forum is what we make it and yep, I see where you are coming from, but the key is not to take it too seriously. I really enjoy coming on here and for me it is a break from my life, a bit of 'Me' time where I can indulge as much or as little as I like. We are all different, just like life and you gotta take the good with the bad, but don't take it too seriously. 

Be a little bit more objective about why you are here; where does this place fit into the scheme of things? It's an internet forum, but there are real people at the end of each keyboard who feel differently to the rest of us about things for whatever reason. When life or work bums you out, you don't pack up and leave planet Earth, you go on holiday with your family, or go down the pub and get pissed with your mates or whatever you do to chill or get away, but you don't bow out. Take some time and see how you feel after your self imposed break.

Take it easy man.  This is supposed to be fun.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2014)

rochie said:


> i know excactly what you mean, i intend to severly limit my time on here for the forseable future, cant put my finger on why but the forum just feels different these days and not in a good way for me at least.


There's been a shift of the "old guard", in a way.

Many old faces aren't around, some have passed on, some have had situations come up and others have drifted off.

But the camraderie is still here amongst the core and it's always good to see familiar faces (ok, nicks, but you know what I mean)


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2014)

its not really about new faces, but rather the forum is just not as friendly a place as it used to be.

i exchanged pm's with a couple of members 6 months ago about a very anti british theme running through more than a few threads and i still see it.
yes i could avoid those threads but why should i and yes its a big bad world out there but thats not what i come here for, i want to esape from the big bad world a little when i am siged in !

i think the mods have a hard time with some threads getting out of hand and also probably deal with loads that i dont see but again it just doesnt seem as friendly of late.
yes i know you guys do all this in your own time and i appreciate that a lot so maybe its just me being different as i get older.

shame really


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 15, 2014)

rochie said:


> ...a very anti british theme running through more than a few threads and i still see it...


I know what started it and it's all John's fault...wanting to put mustard on everything

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 15, 2014)

Mustard? how very French!!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2014)

There may be a shift and some "colorful" characters have passed on which can change the tone of the forum but its still what it originally was - a forum about WWII Aircraft with some side adventures into modelling and even further afield. I've seen the climate change but its still good.The core of the site continues. I'm sorry that anyone feels that things have changed so bad that they have to leave. We don't delete accounts unless there has been an outrageous offense. Other than that, you will always be welcome here.

Maybe I should start-up "Get Lucky" again?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 15, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Maybe I should start-up "Get Lucky" again?


I think that the closing of the "breaking news" thread dealt a crippling blow to the crowd...one that we've been struggling to deal with ever since...


----------



## pbehn (Apr 15, 2014)

rochie said:


> its not really about new faces, but rather the forum is just not as friendly a place as it used to be.
> 
> i exchanged pm's with a couple of members 6 months ago about a very anti british theme running through more than a few threads



I don't know what went on but for sure posting in a warbird forum in WWII we would have been screwed without each other. As an Englishman thankyou to the USA and all nationalities for the pert you played in that deliverance.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2014)

Njaco said:


> There may be a shift and some "colorful" characters have passed on which can change the tone of the forum but its still what it originally was - a forum about WWII Aircraft with some side adventures into modelling and even further afield. I've seen the climate change but its still good.The core of the site continues. I'm sorry that anyone feels that things have changed so bad that they have to leave. We don't delete accounts unless there has been an outrageous offense. ther than that, you will always be welcome here.
> 
> Maybe I should start-up "Get Lucky" again?



Well said my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2014)

rochie said:


> its not really about new faces, but rather the forum is just not as friendly a place as it used to be.
> 
> i exchanged pm's with a couple of members 6 months ago about a very anti british theme running through more than a few threads and i still see it.
> yes i could avoid those threads but why should i and yes its a big bad world out there but thats not what i come here for, i want to esape from the big bad world a little when i am siged in !
> ...



I am sorry to hear that. I wish you would have contacted us as well 6 months ago.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 15, 2014)

2 things have changed here as far as I see it.

1. Some of our long time buddies have vanished (Lanc, Cheddar, Les, Nonskimmer, Trackend, and others). Heck, even Matt has been AWOL for a couple months. We lose these guys and Lucky is still here. Go figure (yes, that's a joke)
2. It seems more of a modeling site now, which is NOT a bad thing. It's activity on the site and it's up to us plane fiends (yes fiends, not friends) to keep the aircraft conversation active.

Let's keep it together guys. Rochie, hope you stay around for a long, long time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with you whole heartedly Thorlifter, but I enjoy the entire forum for I can learn from all here. Karl, I have missed you here and hope you stay. I always enjoy the banter between you, Terry, and Jan. I get a good laugh out of it most of the time and if I ever post anything that offends you, please let me know and I will explain or delete it. I enjoy this place immensely and you are one of the many here who make it that way.


----------



## Alex . (Apr 15, 2014)

I for one enjoy the forum, true, I only really stick to off topic and photo threads, but that's mainly me being a little less clued up than many of the members on here - I still try to lurk through as many threads as I can. I hope it continues, and that our senior members stick around for a long time to come


----------



## N4521U (Apr 15, 2014)

I have found this place is likened to a college campus. Threads are like dorm rooms. If you don't like what is happening in one, haul off to another. Some threads I avoid, keeps me old blood pressure in check. Others just make you feel better, so I hang around in them! And forums are like amoebas, they expand and contract, just like everything else in the world. One should never Expect Too much from them, what you get is directly proportional to what you contribute.

As far as "I know more than you know" goes........... buster, that is called Help in my language, especially on this forum. I've never heard the phrase "boy are you stupid" or anything close to that in here, at least Not where I hang out. 

I Have seen a "You haven't made me sticky yet so I am through with this forum", or "why haven't I got a vote yet, I am as good as anyone in here!". Needless to say, they are no longer with us.

Hang out in a different dorm room, simple as that.

Just sayin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Apr 15, 2014)

I think Aaron said it perfectly and called it what it is, i.e. Banter! Now I fully admit that I'm about as sensitive as a doorknob but words on a video screen from someone half a world away have no power over me except what I give them. Maybe I'm Ultra-Thick-Skinned but I have yet to be offended by anyone on the forum. 
I have indeed made some "anti-British " comments from time to time but it has always been done humerously (I hope) to people whom I assumed would understand that it was meant in fun and not to hurt or harm. Much like "Get Lucky" could be taken as a vicious all out attack by someone not familiar with the forum. I can remember being new to the forum and reading the posts ABW mentions. I wondered why Jan would put up with those "attacks". It took a while to understand what was going on between them.
The printed word has a difficult time conveying the true meaning behind the words. That's one of the reasons for the little "emoticons". 
So Karl if anything I ever posted hurt you or offended you I am deeply sorry. All I can say is that it was never meant to offend anyone anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2014)

> Much like "Get Lucky" could be taken as a vicious all out attack by someone not familiar with the forum.



Oh no, thats EXACTLY what is was!!!







Lubs you Jan!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2014)

This place wouldn't be the same without Jan. Or a lot of others for that matter.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 15, 2014)

Exactly Aaron total agreement. Words have SO many meanings. In person we take meaning not just from the words but from, posture, tone of voice, facial expreaaion, etc. all of which are missing when written down. Go back and look at Chris' last post. It's funny but only because I have some knowlege of Chris and can take meaning "outside of" the words he typed.
The lesson here, maybe, is to let someone know that they have offended you or crossed some line. Do it via a PM and see what kind of response you get. I, for one, cannot read minds and I cannot correct something without feedback.
Golden Rule: You must not offend/hurt other people and if you are other people you must not be too easily offended/hurt


----------



## Tony Hill (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, as an Australian I absolutely reserve the right to be anti British     ... but in a good way.. 

Personally I find the modelling section here one of the friendliest places on the net....and the only place I try to regularly visit, even when buried IRL


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 16, 2014)

Karl, I do hope you stick around. You were among the first of my friends here when I first joined, making me feel welcome and like I had found a home. There would be a big hole here if you left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 29, 2014)

I echo Glenn's thoughts. Karl, don't leave. F*ck the English, F*ck the Canadians, F*ck the sweetish, (Sorry Jan) F*ck the Americans. We are all the same here. 
Model builders. 
Pure and simple. 
Everyone's country is equally honored even if they were on the "wrong" side of WW2. Time was, and is, a healing thing.
I believe I know of the incident that p*ssed you off. Please PM me about it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

I agree, we're just one big dysfunctional family!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 2, 2014)

I do like OldCrowCV63's little quote at the bottom of his sig; "None of us is as smart as all of us."


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2014)

Me? Smart...? Get the....


----------



## nuuumannn (May 2, 2014)

Alright then, Jan, if it makes you feel any better, present company excluded!


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2014)

Jan thinks smart is a type of small car ......................


----------



## Marcel (May 2, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> I echo Glenn's thoughts. Karl, don't leave. F*ck the *English*, F*ck the *Canadians*, F*ck the *sweetish*, (Sorry Jan) F*ck the *Americans*. We are all the same here.



Except for me, I'm dutch  

But Karl, would be a shame to loose you.


Oh, and if anyone wants to make fun of the dutch..... I'll just fulhearthly agree


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2014)

So, you are saying if we want to make fun of the Dutch, it's your treat?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2014)

Ok....I gave you a thumb-up only because a groaner doesn't really deserve a thumb-down. Perhaps in these cases, we need a picture of Terry getting his coat, heading to the door.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2014)

LOL, awesome idea!


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Perhaps in these cases, we need a picture of Terry getting his coat, heading to the door.
> 
> Geo



I have found the one...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2014)

Perfect..

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 2, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I have found the one...
> 
> View attachment 261773



Nice one!


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 3, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Ok....I gave you a thumb-up only because a groaner doesn't really deserve a thumb-down. Perhaps in these cases, we need a picture of Terry getting his coat, heading to the door.
> 
> Geo



uff-da!


----------



## at6 (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't get on to this forum very often as you can see by my post numbers. No forum is a place the fainthearted or thin skinned. I accept that there those who know more than I do and appreciate any and all information that they provide. As long as this forum is in existance, I will stay. There way too much good information to pass up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 10, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I agree, we're just one big dysfunctional family!



I am sorry, but my mother and I have the copyrights to Dissfunctional!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2014)

at6 said:


> I don't get on to this forum very often as you can see by my post numbers. No forum is a place the fainthearted or thin skinned. I accept that there those who know more than I do and appreciate any and all information that they provide. As long as this forum is in existance, I will stay. There way too much good information to pass up.



well said!


----------

